# Tournament Ready - Results (so far)



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

Tournament Ready is a pretty nice wetting agent, as it a blend of alkyl polyglucoside, standard and reverse block co-polymers). Looking over the biochemistry, it contains 62% of alkylpolyglycoside and siloxane solution, and alkylpolyglycoside is formulated from glucose derivatives and fatty alcohols (Hill et al., 2008). This high carbohydrate formulation of tournament-ready may provide a preferred energy/food source for many microorganisms and enhance microbial growth. This might be a good or a bad thing for various pathogens in the lawn.

The picture is a test plot, about 5x5. They were mowed at a height of 2.5 inches with a Honda Rotary mower with an Oregon Blade (just sharpened) on 7/6/19. Milo was applied (after the mowing) at a rate of 6lbs/1ksqft to both plots. There was no active irrigation, just atmospheric water (rain). TR was applied to the left plot at a rate of 8oz/1k^sqft in an electric backpack sprayer (in 3.5 gallons of water). Plots received the same amount of sunlight (left to right is west to east)

Midnight KBG monostand.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Impressive.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I may have to consider buying the liquid. I have been a big advocate for the pellets, but to be perfectly honest they don't do this. Nice work!


----------



## tneicna (May 6, 2019)

adgattoni said:


> I may have to consider buying the liquid. I have been a big advocate for the pellets, but to be perfectly honest they don't do this. Nice work!


I want to try the pellets (they are cheaper) but I'm impressed so far. My soil is pretty awful.


----------

